# NEHI Top of the World



## Rltide55 (Aug 23, 2020)

Good morning ! I am looking at a NEHI Top of the World deco bottle from Columbus Georgia. At one time it held orange soda on top and green on the bottom globe. It had a patent in 1926. Some sites call it extremely rare, rare and scare. I have never seen one What do you think this possible rare bottle is valued ?


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 23, 2020)

They come up on eBay now and again.  I have seen three now in nearly two years of regular new listings checking.  A full one went for around $250 and I bought a flawless, but empty, one for $175.  I’m seriously into Art Deco sodas.  Would like to hear from you, either here on johnakluge@hotmail.com


----------



## Rltide55 (Aug 23, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> They come up on eBay now and again.  I have seen three now in nearly two years of regular new listings checking.  A full one went for around $250 and I bought a flawless, but empty, one for $175.  I’m seriously into Art Deco sodas.  Would like to hear from you, either here on johnakluge@hotmail.com



Thanks for your input John. I follow a lot of your posts on other bottle forums. I have very few Art Deco style bottles but wanted some advice on a possible pick up of a empty NEHI Top of the World. If I run across any Art Deco bottles as I am always on the hunt I will let you know. I will keep you posted if I am successful in acquiring this bottle tomorrow when I look at it .


----------

